# Paßwörter kaufen



## Roland (6 Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe gelesen, daß es irgendwo Läden gibt in denen man Paßwörter für Porno-Seiten kaufen kann. Weiß jemand wo es diese Läden gibt?

Herzliche Grüße

Roland


----------



## virenscanner (6 Juli 2003)

tststs...


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2003)

Das haste doch auch schon bei DS gefragt, ist der Augeninnendruck so hoch?  unk:


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2003)

Roland schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gelesen, daß es irgendwo Läden gibt in denen man Paßwörter für Porno-Seiten kaufen kann. Weiß jemand wo es diese Läden gibt?


Klar.
Das ist ganz einfach.
In der Regel gibts auf jeder Pornoseite einen Link "Join Now" oder "Zugang hier" oder "Anonymer Sofortzugang".
Dort gibst Du Deine Bankdaten an oder verwendest einen Dialer (falls Du anonym bleiben willst) und dann bekommst Du die Zugriffsmöglichkeit.

Ganz einfach, oder?


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Juli 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das haste doch auch schon bei DS gefragt, ist der Augeninnendruck so hoch?  unk:



TF nicht so hoch ansetzen mit dem Messen des Drucks.


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2003)

Ich hab noch was vergessen:
Wenn Du uns Deine Mailadresse angibst, dann bekommst Du zusätzlich zu einer passenden URL quasi als Dreingabe noch eine amtlich aussehende Merkbefreiung.
Ganz kostenlos und verbindlich.

Das wär doch was, oder?


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2003)

//Sarkasmus an:


Diese kannst Du Dir dann hier herunterladen. 

Für nur      * €1,86/Minute*


Sarkasmus aus\\

Liebe Content-Anbieter:
So sieht übrigens eine nicht zu übersehende Preisauszeichnung aus.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

*Frage zu passwörtern*

Die Frage nach Paswörtern für Pornoseiten gehört hier nicht rein und solte auch nicht weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## Heiko (9 Juli 2003)

Warum?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

... mir ist auch schon bisschen so - die Kinder schlafen, der Chateuau Roquegarve 2001 ist bald geleert, auf Balkonien hat es in FFB Sternenhimmel und im Forum ist nicht viel los. It is Kuscheltime ...


----------



## technofreak (9 Juli 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> ... mir ist auch schon bisschen so - die Kinder schlafen, der Chateuau Roquegarve 2001 ist bald geleert, auf Balkonien hat es in FFB Sternenhimmel und im Forum ist nicht viel los. It is Kuscheltime ...


was hat das mit Passwörtern für Pornoseiten zu tun  :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2003)

Spässle zur rechten Zeit sind der anna´s Heiterkeit!


----------

